# Anyone tried Mintec?



## LisaNZ (Jun 6, 2000)

I tried this a while ago since I saw a magazine article that practically raved about it.It is a peppermint thing, I'm not sure of the exact ingredients but peppermint is one, that is supposed to help with the D's. I took the required dose before dinner, and then after I ate (about 15 mins) I felt an attack coming on and the BM burnt!! It was like a menthol burn! I couldn't belive how much that hurt. Not just having the D's, but the peppermint burnt me out!!Anyone else had this happen?Of course, I don't take Mintec anymore!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Yep, I had the same thing happen to me when I tried enteric coated peppermint capsules. I gave up on them; the burning just made things worse.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Lisa,I am glad I read your post re Mintec. My doc gave me a sample of them about 6 - 8 weeks ago to try and I have been too nervous to try them. I am so glad now that I didn't! I was also concerned about taking them as I have GERD and a history of gastric ulcers, if they burned your nether end, I hate to think what they might have done to my stomach.Oh, and yes, they contain as far as I know pretty much pure peppermint oil.Definately won't be trying them now!Hope your tush feels better soon, you might like to try putting something on it to soothe the burning too. I sometimes rub a little Zinc and Castor oil cream on, really soothes away the burning pain that you get after bad diarrhea, so should be good for the Mintec burn too.


----------



## 17651 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have been prescribed Mintec this week for d caused by IBS. I had the same problem. A bot minty on the way out. It has supposed to have been tried and tested to be effective but i don't feel any better. I still get an urgent feeling and daren't leave the house for long. Anyone else undertand what i mean and can you suggest something effective as I have a small baby to care for and i have to return to work in a few days so I can't be thinking about my guts all day long!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi! i was prescribed mintec and i have been taking it for about a month, its been tried and tested and for me it fails! i took it and i didnt see any results, so i decided not to take it for a couple of days and i noticed no difference in the days i took them and the days i didnt! the doc said they have great results, but these great results are obviously for everyone else and not me! lol xXx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep. I get minty poos too which causes complete bum burn (see peppermint and SIBO thread and you'll get the picture







). So I gave up on it and now take buscopan and charcoal for the gas and cramps. Buscopan can be bought over the counter and doens't cause bum burn. Hope this helps (oh and peppermint tea doesn't cause the bum burn but helps a bit with the cramps too although like me you have reflux and really shouldn't take anything peppermint at all). Good luck.


----------

